# 2020 Georgia spring turkey season



## phillip (Feb 14, 2020)

36 days till us grown ups get start chasing them turkeys. Let the count down begin


----------



## hoytman308 (Feb 14, 2020)

It’s the same excitement I had at nine on Christmas morning!!  Got toe mighty I can’t wait!!!!


----------



## antharper (Feb 14, 2020)

Yep it’s getting close, maybe all of this rain will get out of here


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 15, 2020)

After hunting The Majestic wild turkey in Georgia for over 50 years I still get as excited as children Before Christmas morning, the anticipation of hearing a gobbling Wild Turkey on the roost and watching it strut and spit while looking for the unseen hen(no decoys for me)still to this morning this stll excites me more then anyting and God's creation.Watching a young hunters reaction to this is more enjoyable than actually harvesting the bird myself,teaching the youth is the future of all hunting in Georgia as well as all of AMERICA. Take a youngin to the woods and teach them it's not always the kill but the hunt, teaching them to  become a woodsman/ woman is priceless ,We have lost the youth of America to electronic gadgets that crippled the imagination of the young minds, May GOD help us to instill the hunting heritage to the young minds of America.Do yourself a favor take a kid hunting.?


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Feb 15, 2020)

That a gubment number or your number?


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 15, 2020)

Right on Bugman. Long as I can hear one, attempt to call him in, and lay eyes on him in range, I could care less if I fired the gun. The excitement's been had at that point. It's hard to teach kids much anymore. I'm still trying though. Think I'm gonna let a 5 yr old little girl call one in this year. There was one roosted the next morning right where she called from the afternoon before this past season. The adults weren't good enough to lure him in that morning though.


----------



## phillip (Feb 15, 2020)

35 days to opening , got calls scattered all over the house, in the truck , seen big flock of turkey in Batesville Thursday almost wreck the truck . Oh my ,I got it bad this year.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 15, 2020)

My stuff has been ready.
Turkey gun needs a few placed trimmed and re- taped..

Probably my favorite land animal to hunt. It would be close with deer. Maybe more.

My favorite, favorite, favorite thing(s) to hunt live in saltwater !!! 3rd shipping lane.?


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 15, 2020)

I wish I was as on fire as some of you fellows. I used to spend any available morning in February perched in the loft of a hilltop hay barn on the Piscola creek drain glassing, filming, counting, and listening to preseason gobblers. I’ve been to numerous states and blown numerous dollars in pursuit of them too. They are a blessing and obviously the most deserving game animal in North America.  I don’t know if it’s the population being so far down lately or the fact that I work in some good turkey woods everyday, but I seem to have lost some of my fire. The upside to that is season gets here way quicker these days. The night before season will likely find me breaking welds on woodhaven reeds and the old familiar “Honey, have you seen my face mask?” routine will be in full swing!


----------



## phillip (Feb 16, 2020)

34 days


----------



## Tail Chaser (Feb 16, 2020)

Many sleepless nights to come. Been rewatching several Pinhoti Project hunts to help satisfy that itch. Wont be long and I will be listening and scouting.


----------



## phillip (Feb 17, 2020)

33 days to go time


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 17, 2020)

You're going to have to calm down, Phillip. You are making the turkeys nervous.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 17, 2020)

33 days until the following posts come out: 

" Quiet first day" 
" Where did they go?" 
" Hunting pressure" 
" No Gobbling" 
" Missed "

Just wait and see.


----------



## phillip (Feb 17, 2020)

Don’t forget hen up


----------



## phillip (Feb 17, 2020)

I’ve been turkey huntin for 30 plus years and never had a fever this bad. Love this stuff


----------



## phillip (Feb 18, 2020)

32


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 18, 2020)

mallardsx2 said:


> 33 days until the following posts come out:
> 
> " Quiet first day"
> " Where did they go?"
> ...



You also missed “season needs to be shortened!”  “Hens ain’t even gett’n bred!”  “Something needs to be done” and...

Reap, reap, reap.  Maybe this year won’t be the year someone shoots someone else while they try to put the Amish reapathon on em!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 19, 2020)

I am convinced that when the Cedar creek study comes out you are going to see statewide changes....know that. lol


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 19, 2020)

mallardsx2 said:


> I am convinced that when the Cedar creek study comes out you are going to see statewide changes....know that. lol


You think they'll change the entire state over one wma study?


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Doubtful, I was just jerking his chain for fun.


----------



## naaron (Feb 19, 2020)

Wayne D Davis said:


> You think they'll change the entire state over one wma study?


I think the fact that SC recently switched to a later start date with strong backing from NWTF while the Cedar Creek study is already going on here, I predict that a switch to a later start date (in at least some portions of the state) is inevitable


----------



## phillip (Feb 19, 2020)

31 days


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m ready.


----------



## Turkeytider (Feb 19, 2020)

naaron said:


> I think the fact that SC recently switched to a later start date with strong backing from NWTF while the Cedar Creek study is already going on here, I predict that a switch to a later start date (in at least some portions of the state) is inevitable



I`m expecting that next season.


----------



## naaron (Feb 19, 2020)

Turkeytider said:


> I`m expecting that next season.


Definitely wouldnt be a shocker, it has my support so long as it delivers the intended benefits


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 19, 2020)

naaron said:


> I think the fact that SC recently switched to a later start date with strong backing from NWTF while the Cedar Creek study is already going on here, I predict that a switch to a later start date (in at least some portions of the state) is inevitable


Here it goes again, THERE is  No Turkeys in Georgia anymore ?


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 19, 2020)

Lol. S.C. shouldn't have killed all their turkeys and walked through the nests. Same harvest with less than half the population. They'll be down here trying to wipe out ours next.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m already hearing about these good ol farm boys around here hunting now. You know, cause they too busy feeding and clothing America when legal time gets here.  Gotta hunt now. Move opening day back anymore and they’ll really have fun hunting without us legal hunters competing with them. I never hear about them getting caught...maybe I should just switch teams when the time comes!


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 19, 2020)

XIronheadX said:


> Lol. S.C. shouldn't have killed all their turkeys and walked through the nests. Same harvest with less than half the population. They'll be down here trying to wipe out ours next.



Time to jack up the non res fees.

Folks today just dont know what it's like to hunt slim pickings.


----------



## phillip (Feb 20, 2020)

30 days


----------



## TJay (Feb 20, 2020)

I like this thread.  I first saw it when we were at 33 days.  Later that night at dinner my wife asked me when turkey season opened and before the words were out of her mouth good I said 33 days.  I got the the combo stink-eye-roll.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 20, 2020)

Got me a new gobbler shaker and a seat that will hopefully allow me to sit and hunt


----------



## phillip (Feb 21, 2020)

29 days //getting time to get on the hill listen to those gobbles


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 21, 2020)

Prays that Phillip hasn't burned himself out before the "36 days before turkey season" is up.  

Enthusiasm is a good thing I guess. lol


----------



## phillip (Feb 22, 2020)

28 days// Fire is out of control no chance of going out ???


----------



## phillip (Feb 23, 2020)

27 days????????????????????????????????????


----------



## phillip (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## phillip (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## phillip (Feb 24, 2020)

26


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 25, 2020)

buckpasser said:


> I’m already hearing about these good ol farm boys around here hunting now. You know, cause they too busy feeding and clothing America when legal time gets here.  Gotta hunt now. Move opening day back anymore and they’ll really have fun hunting without us legal hunters competing with them. I never hear about them getting caught...maybe I should just switch teams when the time comes!



Passionate voices power overreactions. Just take the advice Aaron Rodgers gave the Packers fan base several years ago.              

R-E-L-A-X.

Besides, I have heard you say 10 times on this website that the population of turkeys will be fine. So I wouldn't worry much about it.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 25, 2020)

If I was you I would takes your own advice and "Let the cycle play out. If you really want their to be more Toms in the woods, just abstain from hunting them (assuming you kill one on occasion). "


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 25, 2020)

Haha!  You are correct. Those are true words of wisdom my friend.  Made my laugh this dreary morning. 




mallardsx2 said:


> Passionate voices power overreactions. Just take the advice Aaron Rodgers gave the Packers fan base several years ago.
> 
> R-E-L-A-X.
> 
> Besides, I have heard you say 10 times on this website that the population of turkeys will be fine. So I wouldn't worry much about it.





mallardsx2 said:


> If I was you I would takes your own advice and "Let the cycle play out. If you really want their to be more Toms in the woods, just abstain from hunting them (assuming you kill one on occasion). "


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 25, 2020)

I was chuckling when I posted those and for the record I am just messing around on this dreary morning.  

 I share a lot of your concerns believe it or not. I just express them slightly differently.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 25, 2020)

Everyone is jovial, and Phillip hasn't showed up for the "25 days before turkey season" yet. I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## phillip (Feb 25, 2020)

25 more days //busy morning // but I am here with this crazy gobble gobble fever ????


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 25, 2020)

Something must be wrong XIronheadX. You make a good point.  I lost my Florida place at a convenient time I guess. I used to be about to explode by the time Florida season came in, much less GA.  The trapping bug has bit me this year.  That combined with less enthusiasm means I can now stay perfectly content from early September to mid May. Then, I might just sneak to the mountains to trout fish a few weekends through summer.  Maybe I’ve got life completely figured out.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 25, 2020)

phillip said:


> 25 more days //busy morning // but I am here with this crazy gobble gobble fever ????



Nevermind, my page wasn’t refreshed.  Glad you’re here!


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 25, 2020)

buckpasser said:


> Something must be wrong XIronheadX. You make a good point.  I lost my Florida place at a convenient time I guess. I used to be about to explode by the time Florida season came in, much less GA.  The trapping bug has bit me this year.  That combined with less enthusiasm means I can now stay perfectly content from early September to mid May. Then, I might just sneak to the mountains to trout fish a few weekends through summer.  Maybe I’ve got life completely figured out.



Cell cam bug got me. I feel like I'm in the woods about all the time. Calms me right down. As I get anxious for deer to walk into the plot, or the flock to show up possibly.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 25, 2020)

Oops a couple of deer just showed up. Engage 1 minute time lapse.

Up to 7 now. . Durana gonna be wiped out. Still no sign of the flock.


----------



## phillip (Feb 26, 2020)

Out for the first time listening for them ole gobbles , man I love this stuff // 24 days


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks like a good listening spot to me, Phillip. Probably don't have to worry about bumping one out there. lol. Question is did you hear any back in them woods?


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 26, 2020)

MesquiteHeat said:


> That a gubment number or your number?


???


----------



## phillip (Feb 26, 2020)

Heard 4 in their usual spots at this listening spot . I got couple more spots to check on this lease. Then off to the other hunting spots.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 26, 2020)

mallardsx2 said:


> 33 days until the following posts come out:
> 
> " Quiet first day"
> " Where did they go?"
> ...



Don’t forget the 
“I had another hunter come in and set up between me and the Tom” thread.


----------



## phillip (Feb 27, 2020)

23 days


----------



## sea trout (Feb 27, 2020)

phillip said:


> View attachment 1004330
> Out for the first time listening for them ole gobbles , man I love this stuff // 24 days


The big one is the one on the left!


----------



## phillip (Feb 28, 2020)

22 days


----------



## phillip (Feb 29, 2020)

This time in 21 days a nice cool morning , just getting daylight we will hear the thunder of a gobbler and we know then the chase is on .


----------



## phillip (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 29, 2020)

phillip said:


> 22 days



Taking my grandson in 14 days. Turkey or no, can't wait to take him with me and him be on the gun.


----------



## phillip (Feb 29, 2020)

That time will be great with or without a kill. Hoping to get to call for a young man myself for his first gobbler.


----------



## phillip (Feb 29, 2020)

Fellows don’t forget your deer feeders cause pretty sure the Game Warden won’t during turkey season


----------



## phillip (Mar 1, 2020)

21 days for us old folks , take a child hunting get started a week early and make some memories of a life time


----------



## phillip (Mar 2, 2020)

20 more days


----------



## Juan De (Mar 2, 2020)

@phillip you are going to be burnt out man.  I had to change my approach, if I get that fired up I have a goose egg season. Now I try to play it cool.


----------



## phillip (Mar 3, 2020)

19 days / no burn out for me this way every year, just first year I’ve went public. Zero happens to everybody while turkey huntin.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2020)

I am trying to play it cool.......but I am getting excited and need another chill pill! It’s like waiting on a vacation.....takes forever to get here, then it’ll be gone before you know it! Ooh and I have the first week of April ON VACATION!


----------



## Juan De (Mar 3, 2020)

I saw a longbeard by himself yesterday in a field, and I thought..... you be alone on my place like that and it won’t end well.


----------



## phillip (Mar 4, 2020)

18 days //


----------



## phillip (Mar 5, 2020)

17 days // Y’all thinking like I’m thinking , we might be hunting in the rain a good bit this season.


----------



## phillip (Mar 6, 2020)

16 days


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 6, 2020)

Shot one today....gotta be March 21st some where. 

Wish I was down in Big Cypress this weekend.


----------



## phillip (Mar 7, 2020)

I made a oops somewhere 14 days instead of 15 , but it was a good oops


----------



## phillip (Mar 8, 2020)

13


----------



## phillip (Mar 9, 2020)

12


----------



## phillip (Mar 10, 2020)

11 days til


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 10, 2020)

Seen a long beard Saturday with a couple hens in my honey hole that's going to get thin cut starting today. Smh. Gobbles were heard on another part of the property though so I should be good next weekend


----------



## bmoss (Mar 10, 2020)

Saw for strutters and ten hens yesterday in a field by work got my blood pumping can’t wait


----------



## Juan De (Mar 10, 2020)

Hope the rain doesn’t become a problem.


----------



## Juan De (Mar 11, 2020)

@phillip , you have gotten me fired up now. It’s 10 Togo.


----------



## phillip (Mar 11, 2020)

10 DAYS


----------



## phillip (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 11, 2020)

I made the mistake of looking at the 15 day forecast. lol


----------



## Whit90 (Mar 11, 2020)

XIronheadX said:


> I made the mistake of looking at the 15 day forecast. lol



We are all going to have to leave the turkey vests in the truck and use life vests instead!


----------



## phillip (Mar 11, 2020)

As bad as I don’t like to hunt out of a blind, I will if it’s pouring down like a cow on a flat rock. Let’s just hope the good Lord will give us a day w/o rain and a  gobbler wanting to play the game


----------



## phillip (Mar 12, 2020)

9 days


----------



## wooly (Mar 12, 2020)

phillip said:


> View attachment 1004832Great Pic Phillip! What did you capture it with?
> Wooly


----------



## phillip (Mar 12, 2020)

Picture was taken by someone else at cades cove. Not sure what kind of camera


----------



## Juan De (Mar 12, 2020)

Showing 20% for Laurens county on the opener.


----------



## phillip (Mar 13, 2020)

8 DAYS, Good luck to everyone who gets the party started in the morning. Be safe


----------



## phillip (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## phillip (Mar 14, 2020)

7 days to go time //but i’m In the woods right now  with a young lady and her papa


----------



## phillip (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 14, 2020)

Awesome!!


----------



## phillip (Mar 15, 2020)

6 days


----------



## Whit90 (Mar 16, 2020)

@phillip Where you at?! 5 days!!!


----------



## phillip (Mar 16, 2020)

5 DAYS , out of the gate kinda slow this morning , but wide open now , our weekend gobbles was slow but I’m 
 ready for Saturday


----------



## phillip (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## phillip (Mar 17, 2020)

4 days// time to double check the vest


----------



## phillip (Mar 17, 2020)

Check list                           Thermacell refill.                  Spray for them there ticks
Bottle of water
Pack of crackers
Calls in place and ready
Turkey carrier
Shears
Gloves and head net x2
Extra shells


----------



## phillip (Mar 18, 2020)

3 days


----------



## phillip (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## huckhgh (Mar 18, 2020)

68 hours!!!


----------



## phillip (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## phillip (Mar 19, 2020)

2 more days


----------



## huckhgh (Mar 19, 2020)

40 hours!!!


----------



## buckshed (Mar 19, 2020)

They were hammering this morning...have 4 different areas that heard gobblers this week..should be good Saturday morning


----------



## huckhgh (Mar 19, 2020)

buckshed said:


> They were hammering this morning...have 4 different areas that heard gobblers this week..should be good Saturday morning



I'll go keep an eye on one of those areas for you!


----------



## phillip (Mar 20, 2020)

GEORGIA SPRING TURKEY HUNTING OPENING EVE  

Fellow hunters in the morning we will be on God’s Front porch


----------



## phillip (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## phillip (Mar 20, 2020)

Like the old tv show saying “HEY LETS BE SAFE OUT THERE “


----------



## Whit90 (Mar 20, 2020)

I just know they are going to be gobbling too! Well... I hope anyway.


----------



## huckhgh (Mar 20, 2020)

21 hours!


----------



## J3Holt (Mar 20, 2020)

Dont forget to sign in if goin public! Just signed in to all the ones I plan to try and hit this year. (Via  the app)


----------



## huckhgh (Mar 20, 2020)

J3Holt said:


> Dont forget to sign in if goin public! Just signed in to all the ones I plan to try and hit this year. (Via  the app)



How did you do that on the app?


----------



## J3Holt (Mar 20, 2020)

> How did you do that on the app?



Open App, Hit Hunt at the bottom, then WMA Sign In. Login if you havent already, then you can type in which wma and hit search, scroll down and you should see the results with sign in option.


----------



## huckhgh (Mar 20, 2020)

J3Holt said:


> Open App, Hit Hunt at the bottom, then WMA Sign In. Login if you havent already, then you can type in which wma and hit search, scroll down and you should see the results with sign in option.



Perfect, thanks!


----------



## huckhgh (Mar 20, 2020)

12 HOURS! I'm probably off the grid until Monday so good luck to everyone; shoot straight, have fun and be safe!


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 20, 2020)

phillip said:


>


Thanks Phillip, that was great and I’ve never seen it. Yea, that was really cool!


----------



## phillip (Mar 20, 2020)

Well I’m trying to calm down , get some sleep . Really don’t see it happening but I’m going to try. Camping at Watson Mill nice relaxing environment . If no sleep tonight that nap will be good tommorow. Lol


----------



## Juan De (Mar 20, 2020)

Can’t wait.


----------



## Whit90 (Mar 21, 2020)

The wait is over!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Quail101 (Mar 21, 2020)

Good luck everyone! Be safe and make some wonderful memories that will last a lifetime!


----------



## Juan De (Mar 21, 2020)

Y’all be safe out, got about 2.5 hrs before the chess match begins.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 21, 2020)

Wake up. It's time! Good luck everyone.


----------



## albrown100 (Mar 21, 2020)

Good Luck Folks !! Be safe and enjoy Gods Creation


----------



## phillip (Mar 21, 2020)

HERE WE Go BOYs AND GIRLS ITS THE BIG DAY //MAY YOUR CALLS SOUND SWEET HEN YELPS ,CUTS ,AND YOUR AIM STRAIGHT .


----------



## phillip (Mar 21, 2020)

Everybody be safe and enjoy GODS front porch


----------



## phillip (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## phillip (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 21, 2020)

It’s here, boys!  Christmas in March!  Good luck everybody.  Be safe.


----------



## donblfihu (Mar 21, 2020)

HERE WE GO EVERYBODY HAVE FUN THE PARTY HAS STARTED!!?


----------



## jammeri5 (Mar 21, 2020)

My son 


phillip said:


> View attachment 1007688


My son learned this the hard way last weekend. 2 big toms came in and he just couldn’t get it together. Back in the same spot this morning and hoping they make the same mistakes


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 21, 2020)

jammeri5 said:


> My son
> My son learned this the hard way last weekend. 2 big toms came in and he just couldn’t get it together. Back in the same spot this morning and hoping they make the same mistakes


Hope he gets a limb hanger.  I’ve called up a jake so far this morning.  He strutted and drummed like thought he was a long beard.  It was fun to watch.


----------



## phillip (Mar 21, 2020)

I want to report a crime , somebody has stole the turkey from here. Quiet here in Wilkes county at least on our little track


----------



## buckshed (Mar 21, 2020)

Heard 3 this morning...made a move on one bit he was across creek on someone else's property...decided to circle around him and set up...wouldn't you know it he goes to my original setuo?


----------

